# Strange problem with my 06 Rabbit, need input.



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I was drivin home from work today and was sittin in some traffic. When the car in front of me started movin again, I gave it alittle gas but noticed I had put it in 3rd gear and not first so I quickly shifted to 1st. My rpms started jumpin up and down alil and then the car just died. I turned it off and restarted and it wouldt even idle, it just died a few seconds after turning it over. Tried again with the same result. The car in front started to move again so I tried one more time and reved it up right after turnin it on. It stayed running and I pulled over in case it was gonna die on me again but it stayed running. Drove to get my fiance at work and left the engine run while I waiting and no problem. Once I started driving again, everything seemed alright but when Id take it out of gear, my rpms would drop to about 600 and stay there, not 700. When I was getting close to home I figured Id rev out one gear to make sure it wasnt in limp mode or anything and still accelerated like usual which it did. Then it died again when I took it out of gear and I had to start it while moving. I got it home but I took it easy and kept messing around with the gears to see if itd do it again. It would idle lower then it should when out of gear, but drive fine in gear. I have no idea what happend other then maybe I messed up the throttle when I first had it in 3rd instead of 1st. Since I didnt let the car sit when it was off long enough for the TB to recalibrate, it could of messed something up idk. Only other thing I could think is maybe my battery is going, I have about 61k on my engine so I guess its possible. How long is our stock battery supposed to last and wouldnt my battery light come on if it was going bad?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Update: I went to start the car this morning and it started right up after letting it sit since yesterday. I let it idle for awhile and it did the usual things it always does. As soon as I went to put it into reverse the engine cut out and my battery light came on? Now Im kinda thinkin it is the battery but still not sure, why would would it just shut off like that when put into gear? I really need some input from you guys.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Noone has any input on this problem? This is my DD and I cant have it out of commission any longer, I need it back in working order. Theres no CEL or anything and I really dont know what to do. Im about to go out and buy a new battery but Im still not positive thats what it is and dont wanna waste my money on one.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Make sure your alternator is charging / your belt is tight. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

could something have gone wrong with the tune maybe? with a tune I think it's supposed to idle at 750-800 rpms...? sounds like you have a stock idle with a different cam tune and ur idle needs to be bumped back up could be completely wrong though


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nah the only tune I know of that bumps the idle to 800 is C2s. The mani software retains the stock idle so I dont think thats it.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I think all the NA tunes bumped the idle up. Did u have software b4 u got intake manifold? I would contact unitronic or hook up vagcom to your car and see whats happening.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats the wierd thing there is no CEL. I dont have access to a Vag-com either but if I did maybe it could give me some answers. At least I got my fiances battle wagon to drive around for now haha. Im gonna check the belts today and all my fuses to see if maybe I blew one. Gonna check some other stuff too and hopefully I can get it cleared up.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Wondering what the outcome was on the strange problem? Did it sort it self out? 

You got the SRI installed, everyone was extremely interested, and everyone was posting comments,
but this thread has not pulled the same amount of attention, just wondering what the issue came out to be?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I did figure out what I think is causing the problem and it does have to do with my intake mani unfortunately. For some reason, whenever I turn the engine on a certain breather hose that runs from the back on the mani and up to the valve cover is collapsing on itself and not letting enough air pass through. When the engine is off, the hose returns to normal again. Im guessing its some sort of vacuum issue which is why no CEL ever came on yet. Im takin it in to NLS next week to have them fab me up a hardline out of metal so this will never happen again. Hopefully its all sorted out after that.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Huh, weird... you never had this issue before February, crazy cause you had the intake installed since like October right?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope not once, I think its just from all the oil vapor thats been traveling through the tube. Its been eating away at the inside of the hose and compromising its integrity. I could possibly have a vacuum leak elsewhere tho and this could be causing it but I hope not. Ill find out next wednesday for sure.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Keep us posted...hopefully replacing that hose will work. Mine is having some strange issues, but not as severe as yours.

I have between 1-2k miles on my 07 rabbit w/ HEP SRI intake.

edit: 82k miles on the motor, 1-2k miles with the HEP manifold installed


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

could it be something with the manis or with the install?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we replaced the hose from the VC to the SRI. the one that is included didn't fit and it wasn't good hose to have with oil vapor inside. so it got weak and mushy. we replaced it with a better hose and everything was fine after.....we didn't do the SRI install. we just fixed the issue and made a custom CAI for him, since the stock intake or short ram doesn't work

taylor can update you more if he wants, but we may be doing more to his car soon.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well my CEL came back on again last week, then went off again 2 days after. Its been off till today. It seems to not stay on as long as is used to anymore but the fact that its still coming on at all is getting me frustrated alittle. I have noticed also that sometimes my milage is super good; the engine is running too lean. Sometimes my milage will be not so great; the engines prolly running too rich. I think something is up with my A/F ratios, just cant pin it down to one source. Josh will be looking at my car in the near future and I can give you guys some more info afterwards. Again, he has nothing to do with the install of this mani. Hes just helping me try and get this problem sorted out.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Why don't you get and afr gauge??
I like having mine... It can tell you much.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

NLS or Tay
"we just fixed the issue and made a custom CAI for him, since the stock intake or short ram doesn't work"

Any pics of the current setup? I have the MAF housing attached the the TB and the filter on the MAF housing. The filter sits right behind my headlight.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah that could be your problem right there. Thats pretty much exactly how my intake was setup after install of the mani and it deffinately isnt good for your MAF sensor. With the filter being right up against your MAF, it will mess up your A/F ratios big time. I have pics of my CAI on my photobucket page, just follow the link in my sig. Its just your standard CAI, just modified so it will fit with the TB location on my SRI.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

We will get your tune and car 100%. You'll be happy with it once we are done. No guessing games just solid end product and results :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I dont doubt it one bit :beer:


----------



## madmanhiker (Oct 11, 2011)

This just happened yesterday to my son's 07 2.5 Rabbit! He drove about 10 minutes on the expressway, came off at an exit, stopped at a stoplight..... then the car shuddered, then died.

Then, he attempted to start it again, started right back up - no issues.

The car is a 2007 2.5 Rabbit, AT, 53K miles, serviced regularly and taken well car of (garage kept).

** SUBSCRIBED **


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm you might want to start a new thread about this problem as my problem was only caused because of a piece of an aftermarket part on my car. Not sure what would cause a stock engine to do that. Youll prolly get more input that way and hopefully get an answer quicker.


----------



## madmanhiker (Oct 11, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Hmm you might want to start a new thread about this problem as my problem was only caused because of a piece of an aftermarket part on my car. Not sure what would cause a stock engine to do that. Youll prolly get more input that way and hopefully get an answer quicker.


I did. (< here >) I was just searching the technical forums to see if anyone else had a similar issue. Mine is different than yours because this vehicle is 100% stock.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

One thing you could check is your coilpacks and the spark plugs. Our 2.5s had a recall done on the coilpacks themselves because over time, they have a problem with leaking. At 37k some of mine were all corroded on the bottom and had deffinately been leaking. The spark plugs were also a bit rusty on top and into the threads but not down low enough to reach the core of the plug thankfuly. If you havent gotten them recalled then that would be the first thing Id look at. Deffinately get the upgraded coilpacks as soon as you can if not or else the engine is headed for trouble. This is just one reason for your problem possibly, not saying its a definate but its a start. Let me know what you find.


----------



## madmanhiker (Oct 11, 2011)

outstanding! I'll call tomorrow and have the dealership run the VIN. Any idea on the TSB # or detailed info in this coilpack recall? Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not sure on the number sorry. They should know what youre talking about right away tho when you ask em. Im pretty sure it was for 05.5-07 2.5s.


----------

